# Best / Most depressive - Spurs loss ever



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Just pick yours and give your reasons  
It can be a major blowing but I just saw it as a depressing lost. The kind of game we should have won with this little difference that always make the edge choose it's side.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The most depressing loss of the season for me was the game where we lost to the Jazz in the Delta Center. If I remember correctly, that was in the midst of the stretch where the scrub-type forwards were destroying us. Lo and behold, Mr. Mehmet Okur comes out and plays a career game. He destroyed us on the offensive glass all night long and then tortured us by tipping in the winning shot at the buzzer.

I almost destroyed my TV after we lost that game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Best & Most depressive - Spurs loss ever*

lol you made this thread twice :biggrin: 

Anyways I think almost everyone would agree with me that it was last year's Spurs vs. Lakers game 5.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The most depressing Spurs loss in recent memory is obviously vs the Lakers, when DFish hit the game winner w/ .4 seconds left to win. I truly believe had we won that game, we would have repeated. TD had just made a miraculous shot and there was no way(I thought) they could even get a shot off. I remember I almost broke my hand on the wall after that game.

As for the best Spurs game, in recent memory, it was probably the Clincher vs the Nets to win our 2nd NBA Championship. It was a really emotional victory b/c Drob was leaving the team, and we also played a great game w/ TD 2 blocks away from a quadruple double.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Apparently, I missed the part about this being of all-time. I change my vote to good ole' .4 for all the reasons mentioned above. Tim Duncan's shot was the most amazing I have ever seen in my lifetime all to be ruined by a scrub.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> The most depressing Spurs loss in recent memory is obviously vs the Lakers, when DFish hit the game winner w/ .4 seconds left to win. I truly believe had we won that game, we would have repeated. TD had just made a miraculous shot and there was no way(I thought) they could even get a shot off. I remember I almost broke my hand on the wall after that game.
> 
> As for the best Spurs game, in recent memory, it was probably the Clincher vs the Nets to win our 2nd NBA Championship. It was a really emotional victory b/c Drob was leaving the team, and we also played a great game w/ TD 2 blocks away from a quadruple double.


no doubt this one


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't see how anyone could not go with the Spurs vs. Lakers game 5 game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cough more then .4 lol :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol, TheRoc5, the .4 shot was in the Spurs vs. Lakers game 5 of last year.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> lol, TheRoc5, the .4 shot was in the Spurs vs. Lakers game 5 of last year.


ya i no im just sayn that u no it was more then .4 seconds :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya i no im just sayn that u no it was more then .4 seconds :biggrin:


oh I'm sorry. It's kinda hard to understand you sometimes. But yeah you're rite. I think it was Fox Sports or Southwest Sports Report or something of that sort that reviewed it a couple times, and according to them it took .6 seconds from when the ball first touched his hands to when it left his hands. The commisioner or someone responded to something about that back when the spurs were protesting the shot. He said that human reactions are .2 seconds late, which is true. But then why do we let them play the ball with .4 seconds left if no one can accurately start the clock in time? I think we should change ther rule from if there's .3 seconds left then the game is over to if there's .5 seconds lef the game is over or atleast they should have taken .2 seconds off the .4 seconds in order to make it more accurate sine there'd be a delay. lol I hope my rambling made scense :biggrin: . What I'm really trying to say is, the shot shouldn't have counted.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we should be goning on a 3peat


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

These things happen. We need to forget about last season and focus on this season. If we won last season, everything could have changed. We may never have gotten some of the players we did or be as good as we were or may have even have gotten better. We loss for a reason, whether it was to get better or worse. We'll just have to wait and see what that reason was.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Best win in recent memory was beating the Lakers in Game 6 in the 2003 playoffs. Even though that was only the Western Conference Finals, we pretty much knew the championship was in the bag. New Jersey was a pretty darn good team, but the Lakers were the only team standing in our way of that championship, and after beating them the feeling as awesome.


Worst loss in recent memory was unquestionably the infamous Fisher game winning heave, and for several reasons. Number one, we stunk the whole damn game and didn't deserve to win. Number two, it was a lucky shot under lucky circumstances by a reserve Guard. That was a really tough loss.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

texan said:


> The most depressing Spurs loss in recent memory is obviously vs the Lakers, when DFish hit the game winner w/ .4 seconds left to win. I truly believe had we won that game, we would have repeated. TD had just made a miraculous shot and there was no way(I thought) they could even get a shot off. I remember I almost broke my hand on the wall after that game.
> 
> As for the best Spurs game, in recent memory, it was probably the Clincher vs the Nets to win our 2nd NBA Championship. It was a really emotional victory b/c Drob was leaving the team, and we also played a great game w/ TD 2 blocks away from a quadruple double.


definitely those two are the best/worst game... the .4 shot is such a heartbreaker for me. ohh well


this season, i think the best win is the one against the suns! manu with 48 points and brought it to overtime. that game was awesome! as for the worst game, i say its the one against the rockets w/ t-mac's 13 points in 30 something seconds... i can't watch most of the spurs' games but those are the ones i can for sure remember...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Best win in recent memory was beating the Lakers in Game 6 in the 2003 playoffs. Even though that was only the Western Conference Finals, we pretty much knew the championship was in the bag. New Jersey was a pretty darn good team, but the Lakers were the only team standing in our way of that championship, and after beating them the feeling as awesome.


Naw, that was the Semi-Finlals remember? You guys till had to go through a tough Dallas team that fought pretty hard without Dirk




> Worst loss in recent memory was unquestionably the infamous Fisher game winning heave, and for several reasons. Number one, we stunk the whole damn game and didn't deserve to win. Number two, it was a lucky shot under lucky circumstances by a reserve Guard. That was a really tough loss.


What I find amazing about that game was it was a replica of the game 5 the year before that, just a little reversal.

2003:
Spurs/Lakers tied 2-2
San Antonio storms out to 21 point lead, I think it was?
Lakers make furious come back.
Horry set up for a 3 so the Lakers could take the lead......and it rims out...
Spurs take 3-2 lead.
Spurs close out Lakers at Staples Center

2004:
Spurs/Lakers tied 2-2
Lakers grab a 17 point lead, I think?
Spurs make comeback, and take the lead!
Almost the same spot where Horry rimmed out the 3, Fisher sinks a mircle shot!
Lakers take 3-2 lead.
Lakers close out Spurs at Staple Center.

Damn, how eerie is that!?!????

Typing that up made me  , I truly miss when an SA/LA game made me nervous as hell and had my heart pumping. As much as the NBA tried to push the Lakers/Kings rivalry, Spurs/Lakers was the ****. Just a really great rivalry, probably the best of the milennium by farrrr....


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Great Post HallofFamer...Those games were very similar...Things like that are what made the rivalry so great...

I do miss the rivalry, even though we have been without it for a whole 10 months...and I would even be so bold as to say that the Spurs miss it too...remember at the beginning of the season when Pop said that he would rather the Lakers be as good as they were because they were great games and it gave the West something to shoot for...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Naw, that was the Semi-Finlals remember? You guys till had to go through a tough Dallas team that fought pretty hard without Dirk




I guess I didn't remember at the time. Still, I remember the feeling after beating the Lakers in the playoffs, and it was pretty much a foregone conclusion IMO that we were going to win the title after that. I do remember that Dallas series now that I think about it, and even though it wasn't easy to beat them, I was still confident going into the series that we were going to win it all.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

OK youngsters.... time to refresh some old guy's memories :biggrin: 

1978 ... Spurs play in the nba for the first time... they make it to the playoffs. Spurs lead 3-1 in the first round of the Eastern nba playoffs in the first round... Washington takes the 6th game @San Antonio by 3 points with a significant help from the refs (at least that's what my uncle says...I was born in 78). Game 4 Spurs have a good lead in the 4th and then again the refs screw it all up and it all felt apart for San Antonio... Bullets took the series. God damn refs :curse: 

1990 ... round 2 game 7 @Portland, my first MAJOR disapointment as a Spurs fan : 
2 OT...Blazers possession...We have a 2 point lead with 30 seconds left...David Wingate, who basibly couldn't shoot a three pointer during the whole season kills us as he hits a huge basket from downtown.
Spurs possession... down by one, our PG Rod Strickland runs the show and fires a dumb no look pass to the goal post miles aways from DRob or any other player in Silver and Black. COMPLETE BS :dead: 

... Wether we got killed by other teams between 90/03 wether we played pathetic ball at moments, I don't remember a game we should have won. The Jazz rulled us on a regular basis come playoff time, so did the Rockets...
After that the Lakers took over after we swept them so basicly we weren't good enough to even be "stolen" some games. These were blowouts.
Jazz or Lakers, I remember years where we lost our 1st if not first two games while having HCA. Not even close. 

After this time warp we now reach the next millenium and can see some close losses that should have been wins. 

2003 ... Round 1 game 1 versus Phoenix, Great game... Big play after big play from both teams but we had the edge the whole game... It seemed like every player on the floor was making efficient great plays. In OT Timmay missed two straight free throws, Marbs runs it all court and banks a desperate running shot at the buzzer in Texas... Amare hit a three over the glass over DROB to make them clinch OT. 

2003 ... Regular season Lost in 2OT vs Lakers w/o Tim Manu had a huge game

2004 ... 0.4 of course


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The worst loss this season, IMO, was the Toronto Raptors game early in the season. We were up 15 or something on them going into the 4th quarter, with all our guys healthy if I remember correctly, and we let Lamond Murray,of all people, beat us. VC wasn't even playing, and we blew a 15pt 4th quarter lead in a place where you wouldn't have noticed had the fans been there or not.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

texan said:


> The worst loss this season, IMO, was the Toronto Raptors game early in the season. We were up 15 or something on them going into the 4th quarter, with all our guys healthy if I remember correctly, and we let Lamond Murray,of all people, beat us. VC wasn't even playing, and we blew a 15pt 4th quarter lead in a place where you wouldn't have noticed had the fans been there or not.


Agreed :clap:

The *L* against Grizz at home right after Malik's trade was a major disapointment... so was the Raptors game and TMac's show must be mentioned.
Our pathetic 4th quarter vs the Nugz last time we played them at the SBC Center (we hade like a 5 pts lead and got smoked in crunch time :curse: ) IMO happens to be one of our worst showings of the year, bad loss.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Naw, that was the Semi-Finlals remember? You guys till had to go through a tough Dallas team that fought pretty hard without Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've noticed that too. Quite eerie indeed. The Spurs/Lakers was one of the ebst rivalries of all time IMO. Everytime they played it was always a good game no matter who won. I'm really going to miss it, especially the playoff series that were almost mandatory the past couple years.

As for the worst loss of the season, how could it not be the Spurs vs. Houston game? Up by 11 with 30 seconds left...that just shouldn't have happened. Luckily, it will never ever happen by or to another team again.

As for best game of the season, Spurs vs. Phoenix round two! Maanuuu Ginooobiiillliiiii!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> As for the worst loss of the season, how could it not be the Spurs vs. Houston game? Up by 11 with 30 seconds left...that just shouldn't have happened. Luckily, it will never ever happen by or to another team again.
> 
> As for best game of the season, Spurs vs. Phoenix round two! Manu Ginooobiiillliiiii!


That was a bad loss, but I found myself more applauding McGradys performance, more than ridiculing our team. That Toronto game just slipped out of our hands, and it was on a Sunday afternoon with like no one in the crowd. It left a really sour taste in my mouth, and when I think of bad games, that is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Naw, that was the Semi-Finlals remember? You guys till had to go through a tough Dallas team that fought pretty hard without Dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same i wish the laker rivalry was the same. i miss it, mybe yall can get a good team soon but atleast were the better team :biggrin:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

ezealen said:


> As for best game of the season, Spurs vs. Phoenix round two! Maanuuu Ginooobiiillliiiii!




Listen to the man, he speaks the truth...That Phoenix game was so great because the Spurs were down a ton the whole game and then made a furious comeback, but then once it was close again, the Spurs showed the Suns that they still had a lot of ground to cover...I remember it was a Friday night on ESPN, and I stayed home because I get to see very few Spurs games up here, but boy was I glad I did it...I think I nearly pounded a hole in my bed when we were losing and then woke up the whole dorm when we won...Oh man, I am shaking just now thinking about that game...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's no doubt that Phoenix game was the most exciting game this year. It's the only OT game we've been involved in all season long, and I'm pretty damn sure that's the biggest comeback we've had as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Guth said:


> Listen to the man, he speaks the truth...That Phoenix game was so great because the Spurs were down a ton the whole game and then made a furious comeback, but then once it was close again, the Spurs showed the Suns that they still had a lot of ground to cover...I remember it was a Friday night on ESPN, and I stayed home because I get to see very few Spurs games up here, but boy was I glad I did it...I think I nearly pounded a hole in my bed when we were losing and then woke up the whole dorm when we won...Oh man, I am shaking just now thinking about that game...


I feel you. I was so p'd the entire game. The Spurs just played horrible. But then Manu...I mean...what's the word...Ah yes...GIINOOOBIIILLLIIIIIIIIIII!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we would win in a series but i think we dont own them like people say i respect them. but theres no doubt in my mind we would beat them in a series


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think we would win in a series but i think we dont own them like people say i respect them. but theres no doubt in my mind we would beat them in a series


Respect them?! I can't stand them! (Excluding Nash)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont respect the lakers thats about it but i see where your coming frm they have a young cocky arogance attitude


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i dont respect the lakers thats about it but i see where your coming frm they have a young cocky arogance attitude


Woah! Woah! Woah! Lakers? I thought we were talking about the Suns?!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Anybody notice how they refuse to show the score of the game on TV? They haven't had the freakin score displayed so far, and we're what, 5 minutes into the game?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What a crappy start to the game. Our offense is a freakin laughing stock.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi, Koko. I've noticed that they hardly show the score either. It was really annoying. But I think it'd be more fun for you to discuss the game in the game thread with the rest of us instead of this thread :biggrin: .


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Woah! Woah! Woah! Lakers? I thought we were talking about the Suns?!


i ment suns lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i ment suns lol


oh good. I was really confused there for a second.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The Suns game was amazing. Manu almost single handedly brought us to victory over that Suns team. It was by far our best comeback, and game of the season. Also, to top it off, Manu had one of the best facials this year in the NBA, posterizing three Suns players.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> The Suns game was amazing. Manu almost single handedly brought us to victory over that Suns team. It was by far our best comeback, and game of the season. Also, to top it off, Manu had one of the best facials this year in the NBA, posterizing three Suns players.


Is that the one on Nephets avatar? If so I don't think it was as good as the one where he dunked over three lakers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Hi, Koko. I've noticed that they hardly show the score either. It was really annoying. But I think it'd be more fun for you to discuss the game in the game thread with the rest of us instead of this thread :biggrin: .




I don't have any idea why I posted those posts in this thread. I had my browser open during the game and I thought I was in the game thread......I guess not.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't have any idea why I posted those posts in this thread. I had my browser open during the game and I thought I was in the game thread......I guess not.


I thought that's what mite have happened. Oh well. No harm done. I hope you'll make up for it by posting in the Dallas game thread tonight :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I changed my opinion. 

Worst game this season: tonight's


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I changed my opinion.
> 
> Worst game this season: tonight's




1) I agree completely.

2) Congratulations on 1,000 posts.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:biggrin: yes congrats :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 1) I agree completely.
> 
> 2) Congratulations on 1,000 posts.



Dammnnn this game sucked. Definitley worst game of the year. No effort at all, offensively or defensively. Whether or not we had Duncan, there are no excuses for losing as horrendously as we did.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think we need to stop making threads like this. Rite after we made the one about the spurs only losing one home game the entire season they lose another, and now this. We're jynxing them!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Are you beeing superstitious ezealen ? :biggrin: 
I'm in the same kind of considerations at times, whenever I predict a Spurs score on a game thread seems like we always loose in the end... therefore I'm not posting game predictions anymore. I don't think it means much but still :clown: 

Moreover the topic was about the good close losses... not the blowouts.
And it was "all time" so I just though as the Spurs are a winning organisation only playoffs game would be taken in consideration. I should have made it more clear at the first place.

The blowout @Dallas means nothing except maybe for a Mavs fan.
The no look Stricland pass or Marbs buzzer beater losses were much more embarrassing IMO.

Not only we never should have won this game at Dallas but seemed like there was a plan not to even try to have a shot at it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> Are you beeing superstitious ezealen ? :biggrin:
> I'm in the same kind of considerations at times, whenever I predict a Spurs score on a game thread seems like we always loose in the end... therefore I'm not posting game predictions anymore. I don't think it means much but still :clown:


 It's hard to understand how the spurs could dismantle teams like houston and seattle without Tim and then get blownout by teams like the pacers and knicks. So I blame it on the supernatural :biggrin: . I was thinking about not predicting a score for tonight's game too...but I forgot


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't care who it was against! Tonight's game was the best game of the season for me! From our worst to our best game of the season in two days :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm changing my vote again! :biggrin: . No Rasho! No Manu! No Tim! The day after another doulbe OT game! That's pretty damn impressive!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No doubt, a fantastic win. I've seen Golden State play during their hot little stretch and they have played high-caliber ball despite their overall record. Not having Manu, Rasho, Duncan, or Devin Brown, and combine that with what the team went through last night, I'll tell you what, it's an absolutely huge win.


----------

